# Binding adjustment question



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok, I have another ski tuning related question. If you have a new set bindings, and they're set-up for your boot sole length, and set to the correct DIN level for you, would you need to pay for a release check?


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, I have another ski tuning related question. If you have a new set bindings, and they're set-up for your boot sole length, and set to the correct DIN level for you, would you need to pay for a release check?



Bastards, charging you for a release check!  Suggest that they should throw it in just cover their a$$es for insurance when you sue them after the brand new bindings they installed don't release at the tension they are supposed to!

Don't sue me for saying this - but I think it's a crock & they just want your cash.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, I have another ski tuning related question. If you have a new set bindings, and they're set-up for your boot sole length, and set to the correct DIN level for you, would you need to pay for a release check?



Sounds sketchy, but I'd like more info about the circumstances.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

I split this from the other thread...



Beetlenut said:


> Ok, I have another ski tuning related question. If you have a new set bindings, and they're set-up for your boot sole length, and set to the correct DIN level for you, would you need to pay for a release check?



What's the circumstances surrounding the bindings?  Did the shop install them for you?  Or did they come pre-installed from an internet vendor?  Or maybe they're a system binding that you installed yourself??  If they were installed by the shop I'd think they'd release test them as part of the mounting.  Otherwise it wouldn't be a bad idea to have them checked.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok,  the circumstances surrounding the bindings are that I got a great deal online on some new skis. As part of the deal, the company I bought them from adjusted the binding to the BSL that you gave them at the time of ordering. The DIN happen to be set to the range I normally use. They also had a disclaimer (to protect their ass) to have a release check performed by a ski shop. My local shop would charge me $50 bucks for a binding mount and adjustment, which a release check would fall under. So, being tight on funds, I'm wondering, on a new set of Marker MX 12.0 bindings, if it's really needed. I'm thinking no. But was curious what a release check entails?


----------



## thinnmann (Feb 22, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok,  the circumstances surrounding the bindings are that I got a great deal online on some new skis. As part of the deal, the company I bought them from adjusted the binding to the BSL that you gave them at the time of ordering. The DIN happen to be set to the range I normally use. They also had a disclaimer (to protect their ass) to have a release check performed by a ski shop. My local shop would charge me $50 bucks for a binding mount and adjustment, which a release check would fall under. So, being tight on funds, I'm wondering, on a new set of Marker MX 12.0 bindings, if it's really needed. I'm thinking no. But was curious what a release check entails?



If I were u, I wouldn't worry about it.  I would put the boot in the binding and make sure it is sitting right and make sure I could force the boot to release sideways at the toe by hand.  I wouldn't go for the test unless I had some unexpected ejections while skiing it.  But that is me...  I am flexible and have never had any serious ski related injuries below my waist....  If you are worried about getting hurt, have knee issues or something, maybe it would be worth it?

My shop showed me the machine.  They said it was an expensive device, so I guess they have to make up its cost somehow - like by charging people.  It only takes them a few minutes to put the ski in it and run the tests.  It kinda torques the binding and measures the force it is actually taking to release and makes sure it is equivalent to the alleged DIN setting.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 22, 2010)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok,  the circumstances surrounding the bindings are that I got a great deal online on some new skis. As part of the deal, the company I bought them from adjusted the binding to the BSL that you gave them at the time of ordering. The DIN happen to be set to the range I normally use. They also had a disclaimer (to protect their ass) to have a release check performed by a ski shop. My local shop would charge me $50 bucks for a binding mount and adjustment, which a release check would fall under. So, being tight on funds, I'm wondering, on a new set of Marker MX 12.0 bindings, if it's really needed. I'm thinking no. But was curious what a release check entails?



I would at least check the forward pressure, it's easy to do.  For the Markers (AFAIK) you should be checking that the adjustment screw on the heel (not for the DIN, to move the heel piece) is flush with the back of the heel piece with the boot installed.  You'll see that the screw sticks out with no boot installed.  Personally that's all I would do, but I can't imagine that a shop would charge too much to check the release, it's gotta be way cheaper than reconstructing your knee.

As mentioned above; the release test just makes sure that the binding releases at a certain torque value given the DIN and probably BSL.  I don't think it necessarily needs to be done on a fancy machine.  I've seen the check performed with an apparatus that goes in the boot and has a beam type torque wrench attached to measure the torque at release.  Two different tests for each ski; one to check the side release of the toe and the other for the vertical release of the heel.  For the torque wrench type test I can't imagine paying too much.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

thinnmann said:


> If I were u, I wouldn't worry about it.  I would put the boot in the binding and make sure it is sitting right and make sure I could force the boot to release sideways at the toe by hand.



Did that when I first got them. Couldn't imagine the shops process was that much different. Was just wondering what the official process was.Thanks, I'm good to go for Friday.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I would at least check the forward pressure, it's easy to do.  For the Markers (AFAIK) you should be checking that the adjustment screw on the heel (not for the DIN, to move the heel piece) is flush with the back of the heel piece with the boot installed.  You'll see that the screw sticks out with no boot installed.



That's what I figured. Much like the Atomic NEOX bindings from my last three pairs of skis. Thanks for confirming that.  Come on snow!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Sooo .... what did you get?


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Sooo .... what did you get?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=514403&postcount=17


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice, that's supposed to be a sweet ski.


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Nice, that's supposed to be a sweet ski.



That's what I've heard. I haven't owned a K2 ski for over 20 years. Seemed to have the characteristics I was looking for, and the price for an 010 ski was just silly-good? Hope to break it in on Friday!!


----------

